# Obnoxious flashing banner ads



## FHSPSU67

As a DBSTALK CLUB member I just had to turn ads off, whereas I normally leave them on to support our forum sponsors.


----------



## cj9788

I know I feel the same way. I have been the 100k vistor at least 30 times. LOL


----------



## MysteryMan

I noticed the "your the 100,000th visitor" flashing ads too. Very annoying. I reported them to the mods but received no reply so I guess they're legit.


----------



## tgater

By leaving them on how are they helping the sponsors if we don't clicky?


----------



## James Long

tgater said:


> By leaving them on how are they helping the sponsors if we don't clicky?


There are two levels of payment ... one for display and one for click through. If the ad displays credit is given. If someone clicks through more credit is given.


----------



## matt

Do you have to follow through at all or just click them? If all I have to do is open a tab then close it I'll click them more often.


----------



## David Bott

Hi...

We do not allow such ads on the site and our third party ad suppliers know that. Sometimes something get through the filters though. I would need to know where the ad comes from in order to try to stop it further. I myself have not seen the ad so it could be targeted based on IP or something.

Thanks and sorry.


----------



## Nick

http://localpromotions.info/content/multipromo/index_v5.php?cid=AN&audio=off


----------



## FHSPSU67

David Bott said:


> Hi...
> 
> We do not allow such ads on the site and our third party ad suppliers know that. Sometimes something get through the filters though. I would need to know where the ad comes from in order to try to stop it further. I myself have not seen the ad so it could be targeted based on IP or something.
> 
> Thanks and sorry.


Thanks for responding, and I will turn the ads back on when these have cleared. I was used to seeing the ads from Solid Signal and Standout Designs, both companies that I've dealt with (very successfully too).


----------



## FHSPSU67

Good news!
I've turned ads back on and no bad baners so far.


----------



## Go Beavs

I just saw one of those flashing adds (I was the 999,999th visitor) at 4:29 PST.

Here's the URL:

http://ib.adnxs.com/click/6ZKSCD-Tr...dst=http://morningfalls.com/ad/appn/index.php


----------



## FHSPSU67

And I just saw one.
I think it was infoclick.com


----------



## RobertE

Got one as well. "This is no joke, your the 999,999th visitor" Odd, since I've seen it several times over the past week or so. url in the ad says points to: localpromotion.com


----------



## DavidMi

Page is FILLED with them today. At least they are not talking.

Time to start the ad blocker on dbstalk.


----------



## MysteryMan

For the past few days the ads were like flies buzzing around the picnic table. Very persistent. Today they're gone......odd


----------



## Nick

We have a picnic table?


----------



## MysteryMan

Nick said:


> We have a picnic table?


Put your glasses on Nick. I was "compairing" the annoying ads being all over the DBSTALK site like flies buzzing around a picnic table.


----------



## David Bott

Still trying to locate it and lock it out. Augh! Sorry guys.


----------



## David Bott

I MAY have found it and blocked it. So we will see.

A little inside look...Below is a screen shot of the restrictions I have in place (see attachment). As you can see, I really do not like intrusive ads either. Never have. Ad plays a roll to keeping the site alive, that's for sure, but I also know, and have known, their is a balance. More or less, if it is something I would not like that I find to be distraction, I would not want it on any of the sites I operate.

Sometimes they get though and you need to hunt for them and more or less block them directly as the filters do not always work. That is the case here. Thanks for the help guys. Clicking on ads of interest helps the site (please do not stop), but thank you for trying also to help find this one.

Special Regards.


----------



## matt

Still here. Not sure what you need, but I did right click and copy link location and it gave me this:

http://ib.adnxs.com/click/FBZmshDGq...dst=http://morningfalls.com/ad/appn/index.php

When I searched for this thread, there was another. This time I did copy image URL:
http://cdn.adnxs.com/p/e3/82/8c/b0/e3828cb07702c030e39a040f3cb5f6a0.gif
and copy link URL:
http://ib.adnxs.com/click/FBZmshDGq...dst=http://morningfalls.com/ad/appn/index.php

I then opened this thread to find another. Image:
http://cdn.adnxs.com/p/8d/95/b7/21/8d95b7218fd3781fd0ed60fd70eddf03.gif
Link URL:
http://ib.adnxs.com/click/FBZmshDGq...dst=http://morningfalls.com/ad/appn/index.php


----------



## MysteryMan

They're back!


----------



## DavidMi

I am not seeing them anymore... oh wait I have the ad blocker turned on. 

These ads are one of the big problems I see with 3rd party ads. If they are no labeled correctly it can be impossible to find them and turn them off.


----------



## RobertE

I'm bummed, now I'm only the 100,000th visitor.


----------



## RobertE

Now I'm the 999,999th visitor. Im so confused.  :lol:


----------



## MysteryMan

:nono2: Yup, those are the ones. :nono2:


----------



## David Bott

Well, I could not find the ads I am sorry to say, so I killed the entire supplier. The system should update in an hour or so from this post time and stop all the ads from the OpenX Marketplace. So for now, just Google and some that were sold directly.


----------



## matt

I've been clicking every new one I see for you. I figure if I am going to complain I better contribute too!


----------



## MysteryMan

David Bott said:


> Well, I could not find the ads I am sorry to say, so I killed the entire supplier. The system should update in an hour or so from this post time and stop all the ads from the OpenX Marketplace. So for now, just Google and some that were sold directly.


Seems to have worked, I'm not seeing them anymore.


----------



## David Bott

matt said:


> I've been clicking every new one I see for you. I figure if I am going to complain I better contribute too!


Ha! Thanks.


----------



## matt

They seem to be gone but I found this one interesting:









(links to: http://rev.dbstalk.com/openx/www/de...rect/dl.php?t202id=53102&c1=bannerad4&t202kw=)

I wonder what this is. It looks like a referral disguised as an ad. If it is they got my account number wrong in there, please let them know!


----------



## Alebob911

OpenX is back.....


----------

